# when is the NC honey/nectar flow?



## J-SiN (Jun 5, 2008)

book says ask local beeks but No one that i know around here keeps bees

im sure there are some but dunno where they are

Charlotte NC area

anyone know when it is??

thanks


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

our main flow is the tulip poplar which starts towards the end of april (roughly 24th for piedmont area) and continues to end of may. depending on where you are though you may have extra nectar. for example, around my area we get some good holly nectar.

i sent you a pm that contains a nc calendar for nectar flows.


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Tulip poplar is the main flow in my area, goes from about the 25th of April to end of May.


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

k, i have had a lot of requests for the link, 

http://ncbeekeepers.org/plants.htm

I know on some forums posting external links is not good practice but hopefully its ok (Barry, correct me if i am wrong) since this is not a commercial link.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

shughes said:


> ... around my area we get some good holly nectar.


I will agree with this. I have noted several holly flows (different species). The first of them started Tuesday here in Chapel Hill. Too bad it's been cloudy and wet. The weekend looks to be good forage weather.

It makes a very light colored honey with a bright, sometimes tangy taste. Good eats!!!


----------

